# a new 1/10 modifiable



## zumziz (Jul 7, 2008)

i am looking for a good 1/10 scale rtr out of the box car that i can upgrade just as easy as a built from scratch one. if you kno what i am looking for plz lett me kno
zumziz


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Get an Associated B4 or T4 RTR depending on whether you want a buggy or truck. They can be run right out of the box and work well. You can always upgrade to the "Team" parts later. Electronics are satisfactory but can always be updated at a later time. The Losi RTR XXXT truckwith brushless set up is also a good choice.


----------



## zumziz (Jul 7, 2008)

i am loking for an on-road.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Are you asking for a road course car not oval? The answers would be entirely different. There are few RTR for on road and none for oval. 

On road would be Losi XXXS does exist in RTR (if you can find one) non-RTRs are Losi JRXS, JRXS R, or Associated TC 5. There are others but the most parts exist for these.

For Oval the field is wide open; Hyper Drive, Leading Edge, Associated, etc (none are RTR).


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

There is a RTR oval car @ www.corolinarc.com


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Couldn't open the link but it is good to know something exists.


----------

